# Is an all-canned food diet okay?



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Ludo has been eating prescription canned Science Diet food due to his urinary tract issues, but will be off of it soon. I need to pick a new food for him, and was going to get a new kibble, but he is absolutely in love with this canned food. He gobbles every bite quickly, and I actually heard him growl at my cat who got too close to his bowl - something he has never done before.

I have heard that dry food is better for dog's teeth, but I don't know if that's actually true. Is there any harm in feeding a strictly canned food diet (while still giving pizzle sticks, etc. to chew on?)


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Dried food is a little better for their teeth than we food, but either way you need to work on their teeth.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

In the past I remember most people who fed wet food seemed to add biscuit (kibble) that was made to go with wet food instead of a complete food in itself, you may still be able to get some but don't know how healthy it is.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It's fine. Just ensure the canned food is of decent quality and labelled as a complete dog food. The chews will help with teeth but give them a weekly brush too.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> It's fine. Just ensure the canned food is of decent quality and labelled as a complete dog food. The chews will help with teeth but give them a weekly brush too.



I agree canned food is not good for your poo's teeth! Do lot's of brushing if you choose this option!


----------

